# TRIFECTA: Now offering Autostop Delete-only products at a great price!



## TRIFECTA (Feb 17, 2011)

TRIFECTA is proud to present Autostop Delete - a new product line that simply disables the factory “autostop” feature! Introduced as a fuel-savings feature, “autostop” allows the vehicle to shut the engine off when the vehicle is stopped, and quickly restart it when the driver is ready to move the vehicle, but not all vehicle owners feel it works smoothly enough.

TRIFECTA Autostop Delete


----------

